# New to IBS



## smogavero (Feb 22, 2017)

I was diagnosed about a month ago with IBS. The gastro doctor said the first thing I should do is quit smoking, which i have (no ciggs for over a week now) and i already feel a bit better. However, i still get severe symptoms out of the blue. I will wake up in extreme pain in my stomach, go to the bathroom, suffer for a bit and I will still be in pain. When I have attacks like this i will feel sick all day, no appetite and very tired.

I have tried to adjust my diet, no fried food, no grease, very limited dairy and as much fruits and veggies as I can. I can go several days sticking to eating better and I still do not feel 100%. I can't remember the last time i had 24 hours of no stomach pain at all. Is this normal for IBS? I just kind of realized it recently that there always seems to be a weird feeling in my gut.

Sometimes I feel like i am all alone in this which is why I don't tell people and i just force a smile through my upset stomach. Hoping this forum will help me.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

Yes, it is very common with IBS. Some have it worse than others. I am basically in a perpetual state of malaise. That's considered a good day. It's a tricky syndrome, you have to hunt out things that will help you. The first thing to try in my opinion would be to go dairy and gluten free. Then look into the low Fodmap diet. Those are basic first steps.


----------



## smogavero (Feb 22, 2017)

@laylow thank you for that. I have cut out dairy almost completely, besides a little cream in my one cup of coffee a day which doesn't seem to bother me. I have heard about people going gluten free but I tested negative for celiac. I will have to give it a try. Thanks again


----------



## PixelCat (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello 

Yes, pain is a constant in my life these days.

Definitely give GF a try. It worked well for me for a while.


----------



## CathyRL (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi! You sound quite similar to me. I posted my story last night and am new to this forum too!

I've had a whole bunch of tests and procedures, and been on every exclusion diet. Nothing seemed to work for me and my doctors were very unhelpful.

You might want to have a look at the benfits of chia seed? I have two-three teaspoons of chia seed in a yoghurt every evening, and take a mebeverine tablet every morning, and this seems to be helping me manage the condition. I definitely have fewer bad days, and even when I do have a bad day, the pain is not quite so terrible. If all else fails, it may be worth a try.

Hope you have a "happy tummy day" today.


----------



## smogavero (Feb 22, 2017)

Thank you Cathy! Today is a good day. Another item i have changed is cooking with coconut oil instead of olive oil, seems to make a difference! Going on a few days now, still no dairy, light meals with tons of veggies. So far so good!


----------

